# Anyone else having problems with the .902 radio?



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

I've sat on this speculation that I've had for about a month. I have noticed that whenever I ran a .893 radio, i NEVER had data outages. regardless of what roms I used, same results on the .893 radio.

Whenever I used the .901, frequent outages. *Every* single time I ran the speed test app, 4g died. Regardless of which rom I use, or if I'm rooted or not.

I get the exact same results with .902, even when stock non-rooted motoblur









Anyone else notice this? Or receiving the same results?

thoughts? comments?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I actually feel that .901 was better than .902 as far as connectivity goes. I don't know if its just my imagination or what but I just seem to have alot of signal loss now. I think I will be going back to 901 soon myself.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

901 was perfect for me. 902 has been mildly better than 893, but not nearly as good as 901. I have made several attempts to roll back to 901's radio while keeping the rest of the system 902 with no luck.


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

razz1 said:


> I actually feel that .901 was better than .902 as far as connectivity goes. I don't know if its just my imagination or what but I just seem to have alot of signal loss now. I think I will be going back to 901 soon myself.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


894 has the best radio IMO. Have strong 4G everywhere. -30dbm

Sent from my Iced Bionic


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

SonicJoe said:


> 901 was perfect for me. 902 has been mildly better than 893, but not nearly as good as 901. I have made several attempts to roll back to 901's radio while keeping the rest of the system 902 with no luck.


I really hadn't noticed any difference in the system itself going from 901 to 902 but the radio does seem worse to you also? I just don't understand why they would mess with the radio when it was so good in 901. It's just stupid to me. I think this weekend I'm going to try to get back to 901 and see how it goes.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## greeneink (Nov 5, 2011)

I've been having alot of issues recently (radio, network, signal). I don't know what to blame since up until last week I hadn't had ANY issues (strong 4G signal constantly).

I have attributed it to the all the solar flares and interference with the satelites. I was watching a ballgame the other night and the video was really choppy.


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

aren't the .901 and the .902 radios the same?


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

razz1 said:


> aren't the .901 and the .902 radios the same?


No. 902 is a minor revision higher, although they are very similar.


----------



## gobi42 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a 901 base and can run any 902 based ROM out there and keep my 901 radio the ics build don't work well with data for me but eclipse 2.2 flies and has good signal

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

So what does everyone think is the best way back from 902 to 901?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## gobi42 (Feb 28, 2012)

FXz back to 893 then apply the 901 patch then root using motofail

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks im going to give it a try.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

I may have resolved this once and for all.

I used a FXZ for an older flash, like 886 or something. I edited the xml file in it, so that it would only flash the cdt.bin (make sure to copy over the orig 886 cdt.bin with your 902 cdt.bin) and the radio.img

my xml file looked kinda like this


```
<br />
<br />
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><br />
<flashing><br />
  <header><br />
    <phone_model model="TARGA" /><br />
    <software_version version="5.9.902.XT875" /><br />
    <interfaces><br />
      <interface name="AP" /><br />
    </interfaces><br />
  </header><br />
  <steps interface="AP"><br />
    <step operation="flash" partition="cdt.bin" filename="cdt.bin" /><br />
<step operation="reboot-bootloader" />    <br />
<step operation="erase" partition="cache" /><br />
    <step operation="flash" partition="radio" filename="radio.img" /><br />
  </steps><br />
</flashing><br />
```
I let the phone do it's thing, then eventually it made it's way back into ICS 4 BIONIC CM9, the 2012-03-12 build.

It of course did not get a signal, and when i went to system info, the baseband version was 'unknown'

I then did the same thing with the .902 radio. I used the 902 fxz, but I copied the xml file, named it 'radio_only.xml' and deleted lines from the original so that it looked like this

```
<br />
<br />
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><br />
<flashing><br />
  <header><br />
    <phone_model model="TARGA" /><br />
    <software_version version="5.9.902.XT875" /><br />
    <interfaces><br />
      <interface name="AP" /><br />
    </interfaces><br />
  </header><br />
  <steps interface="AP"><br />
    <step operation="flash" partition="cdt.bin" filename="cdt.bin" MD5="fd8c44b060415dfd963fa870ae7a4f35" /><br />
<step operation="reboot-bootloader" />    <br />
<step operation="erase" partition="cache" /><br />
    <step operation="flash" partition="radio" filename="radio.img" MD5="13a5090211152a96057e01f646e6b481" /><br />
  </steps><br />
</flashing><br />
```
after flashing this, i got full signal and when I checked system info, the baseband version was *CDMA_N_04.07.00R LTEDC_U_07.1F.00* which is what it should be.

I haven't been getting data drops since.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

What would this accomplish again? Not bashing, just hard to follow.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

ugh, i spoke to soon. still getting data drops. [email protected]#@#[email protected]#!%@#$%$#@^b


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

LDubs said:


> What would this accomplish again? Not bashing, just hard to follow.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


no matter what i do, i keep getting data drops. even on a stock, un-rooted 902. It happens when I try to transfer any file that's larger than say, 1MB.


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

ATBense said:


> I may have resolved this once and for all.I used a FXZ for an older flash, like 886 or something. I edited the xml file in it, so that it would only flash the cdt.bin (make sure to copy over the orig 886 cdt.bin with your 902 cdt.bin) and the radio.imgmy xml file looked kinda like this
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


This is essentially what I tried doing to get the 901 radio back (extracted lte.img from the 901 update zip file). It didn't do anything. I was still on 902. There's a step I'm missing somewhere. I gave up and just deal with it. I've spent too much time getting myself off and on the path. If a 901radio.zip pops up, I might try flashing that. I tried extracting it from the lte.img, but my hex editor won't grab it. It keeps telling me it found 2 zip files, but it only extracts 1, and that one just contains an X.509 certificate.


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

I managed to get back to the 886 radio.

did the pathsaver + 4everroot to 901 (but i didn't install update893.zip or update901.zip) it flashed and the radio was borked.

with the bad radio, before I was stuck on the initial setup screen. I bypassed it using this method:
http://phandroid.com/2010/07/12/bypass-the-android-setup-tutorial/

then, i went in and verified baseband unknown???

okay so i powered my device off with the usb cable plugged in then powered up with vol down + power. when on that screen i used a modified FXZ xml file that ONLY flashed the 886 radio.bin (i of course used the .901/.902 cdt.bin )

FINALLY!

I'm back on gingerbread with the liberty2 rom. This radio is DEFINITELY more stable.

#################################################
*let met re-emphasize the troubles that I have been having*
NO matter what rom I used, both the .901 radio and the .902 were not stable for me. Even a non-rooted motoblur .902 'sbf' install. The second i began to use 4g lte with the speedtest app, the connection would drop. I had the exact same results no matter where I went, or whatever rom.

Now that I have the 886 radio, no drops. wtf? this seems to be the opposite of what everyone else seems to be experiencing.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just went back to .901. It was sooo easy. I wish I had done it earlier. Now I can enjoy this great radio once again!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

